# Differences between S3 with MMI Package vs. No MMI



## arffer (Oct 28, 2014)

Besides the obvious exclusion of navigation, Google maps, Audi Connect - what else would I lose by not adding the MMI package?

*Is it true that the non-MMI has a smaller 5.8" screen vs. 7" screen on the S3?*
Do you need the MMI package to get the touch input?
Any non-cosmetic differences between the MMI wheel vs. non-MMI wheel?

Thanks in advance


----------



## Boston7 (Apr 20, 2014)

Good question. I thought No MMI means no Nav at all?


----------



## arffer (Oct 28, 2014)

Correct - no navigation but should still retain the screen for other multimedia usage (radio, AMI, etc.) - but curious whether the screen is downsized


----------



## KingoftheWok (Jul 30, 2014)

Screen is downsized.. imo it looks odd with a smaller screen.


----------



## araemo (Dec 9, 2012)

MMI Touch is listed as optional on the S3, and the order guide lists the navigation package as "Audi MMI navigation plus w/ MMI touch", so I'd guess that no, you do not get touch input without Navigation.


----------



## roblove (Apr 18, 2014)

I have an S3 without navigation.

The screen is smaller (5.8" vs 7"), has a lower resolution, and isn't touch. And of course the MMI doesn't have navigation or Audi Connect options at all. I actually _don't_ notice a big difference in the size but I do notice the lower resolution screen.

Otherwise I believe the car is the same. Steering, console, etc are identical.


----------



## golfcar5 (Mar 15, 2008)

Does anyone have pictures of the smaller screen?


----------



## Darryl_S3_Sedan (Oct 15, 2014)




----------



## Tony_S3 (Sep 9, 2014)

roblove said:


> I have an S3 without navigation.
> 
> The screen is smaller (5.8" vs 7"), has a lower resolution, and isn't touch


 I don't think either screen is touch.


----------



## KingoftheWok (Jul 30, 2014)

roblove said:


> I have an S3 without navigation.
> 
> The screen is smaller (5.8" vs 7"), has a lower resolution, and isn't touch.





Tony_S3 said:


> I don't think either screen is touch.


Roblove probably means it does not have the MMI touch pad.


----------



## roblove (Apr 18, 2014)

> Roblove probably means it does not have the MMI touch pad.


Yes, that's what I meant. There isn't an MMI touchpad on the non-nav S3.


----------



## 311-in-337 (Feb 19, 2003)

roblove said:


> Yes, that's what I meant. There isn't an MMI touchpad on the non-nav S3.




-Can you post a picture of the MMI controls then?

-Does the control not have the white illuminated ring like the "touch control pad" has?

-Does the smaller display screen show MP3 album art?

-Does the driver information display really not have a color display?


Thanks! :thumbup:


----------



## gtitx1 (Oct 6, 2014)

I think not going with MMI is missing a really great feature of this car. Most "nav" systems I have found a total waste of money and infuriating to use, this one is well worth the money, especially with the google maps integration. Makes things very easy.

311-in-337, Hi from a fellow Allen resident.


----------



## 311-in-337 (Feb 19, 2003)

gtitx1 said:


> 311-in-337, Hi from a fellow Allen resident.



Ha ha...

I've been keeping an eye out for your S3! Did you pick up the launch edition S3 from Plano Audi? I was admiring that one while my TTRS was in for service. If I would of had time that day, I would have drove it! 

Beautiful car, hope to see ya around! :thumbup:


----------



## gtitx1 (Oct 6, 2014)

311-in-337 said:


> Ha ha...
> 
> I've been keeping an eye out for your S3! Did you pick up the launch edition S3 from Plano Audi? I was admiring that one while my TTRS was in for service. If I would of had time that day, I would have drove it!
> 
> Beautiful car, hope to see ya around! :thumbup:


Yes I did! What color is your ttrs? I will keep an eye out . surprisingly I have not seen a single other S3 yet on the road.


----------



## 311-in-337 (Feb 19, 2003)

gtitx1 said:


> Yes I did! What color is your ttrs? I will keep an eye out . surprisingly I have not seen a single other S3 yet on the road.




Nice! My TTRS is Suzuka grey with black wheels. 

something like this...



I haven't seen an S3 on the road yet either...And only a handful of A3's

Sorry for going off-topic boys.

Back to your regularly scheduled programing...


----------



## IHIERBal (Sep 26, 2014)

I got my S3 with no nav. My reason being is that I usually always use my phone for nav. Being able to stream the audio through the speakers helps. I honestly don't miss the nav. I drive a lot of vehicles equipped w/ audi connect. I actually have my screen down most of the time, just seems a lot cleaner to me.


----------



## 311-in-337 (Feb 19, 2003)

311-in-337 said:


> -Can you post a picture of the MMI controls then?
> 
> -Does the control not have the white illuminated ring like the "touch control pad" has?
> 
> ...



Anyone know?


----------



## m_bolc (Oct 19, 2008)

311-in-337 said:


> -Can you post a picture of the MMI controls then?
> 
> -Does the control not have the white illuminated ring like the "touch control pad" has?
> 
> ...


The control knob on mine has an iluminated red ring around it

No, it doesn't show album art

Mine doesn't have a color DIS.


----------



## roblove (Apr 18, 2014)

> No, it doesn't show album art


I'm able to see album art from an SD card on a nav-less S3.


----------



## 311-in-337 (Feb 19, 2003)

m_bolc said:


> The control knob on mine has an iluminated red ring around it
> 
> No, it doesn't show album art
> 
> Mine doesn't have a color DIS.



Thanks for the info! :thumbup:


----------



## 311-in-337 (Feb 19, 2003)

roblove said:


> I'm able to see album art from an SD card on a nav-less S3.



Thanks Rob, Does your MMI control knob ring light up white or red?


----------



## roblove (Apr 18, 2014)

> Thanks Rob, Does your MMI control knob ring light up white or red?


Red.


----------

